# Laser Levels



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Imminent house move will bring with it the demands of a bit of diy and I'm intrigued by laser levels.

The idea of a projected line for things like curtain rails, pictures, shelves etc is appealing but having been in rentals for many years, it's all new to me.

Any good or gimmick?

Any opinions/advice?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a black and decker one, it came as part of a kit I bought otherwise ide never gone out and bought one, but it’s been a godsend in some situations


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah they're pretty good.

I've used a HILTI one for years.
I had the cheaper £100 one which was just for measuring distances.
And the £300 ish one which had plumb lines in X and Y as well as the measuring facility.

Buying another I think I'd go for the Leica one you can get from Screwfix.

Nothing wrong with the Black and Decker ones though.
Takes a lot of manual measuring and setting-out out of the process


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

James_R said:


> Buying another I think I'd go for the Leica one you can get from Screwfix.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I was in the 30-40 quid range


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, they're great fun and really can be a help for all sorts of things - even used it to check I'd hung the first line of wallpaper plumb


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've need idea what the quality is but have a look at this from Rutlands https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+self-levelling-laser-with-stand-clamp+DK7198
On offer at £17 plus delivery.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Tykebike said:


> I've need idea what the quality is but have a look at this from Rutlands https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+self-levelling-laser-with-stand-clamp+DK7198
> On offer at £17 plus delivery.


That could be worth it for the clamp alone, could go on the top/side of a door which might be easier than a tripod, cheers


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

With limited experience of laser levels, one of my concerns would be they are only as good as the set up (which on cheaper models can be something as simple as a small liquid sight glass bubble) - always worth having a traditional spirit level to double check the projected line - one degree out on the laser set up can be quite a difference when projected onto a wall 4-5metres away.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

The gyroscopic/self levelling ones are great.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/bosch-quigo-self-levelling-cross-line-red-beam-laser/4708x

And not bad for £50


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ordered the Rutlands one, will report back.

Will deffo be checking with a regular level, but for things like 2m+ curtain poles, reckon it'll be really useful.

Thanks all


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Ordered the Rutlands one, will report back.
> 
> Will deffo be checking with a regular level, but for things like 2m+ curtain poles, reckon it'll be really useful.
> 
> Thanks all


Don't blame me if the curtains slide to one end!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Seriously impressed with this thingy.

Super bright, self levelling, easy clamping, really long lines, looks pretty level to me. (Certainly as close as I'd get with a traditional level and big ruler  )


----------

